# H.4'S Appearance In "Longitude".



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

I know H.4 isn't really a pocket watch.

I watched the programme "Longitude" on Yesterday (formerly U.K.T.V. History, formerly U.K. History), in which all four of John Harrison's sea-clocks appear, and the parts of H.4 seemed remarkably small; as if the movement of an ordinary watch had been dissassembled, then rebuilt between plates of larger diameter.

I noticed this particuarly in a side shot of the movement with the back-plate removed, in which all of the parts appeared to be clustered together in the middle (about the middle of the scene in Part 2 in which Harrison (Michael Gambon) is disassembling the watch).

Presumably neither Harrison's 1761 watch nor Kendall's copy were used in the making of the film, but I would have thought that, given the accuracy of the other clocks and the exterior of H.4, the interior would be similarly accurate.

Does "Longitude" present accurate pictures of H.4's interior?


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Have you ever heard of Rupert Gould?

http://www.nmm.ac.uk/upload/pdf/Gould-Harrison-longitude-JBetts.pdf


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Jim Carroll said:


> Have you ever heard of Rupert Gould?
> 
> http://www.nmm.ac.uk/upload/pdf/Gould-Harrison-longitude-JBetts.pdf


Thanks for that link Jim

An enjoyable, informative read

Chris


----------

